# King Model 628



## Penstock (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello All - 

Can anyone tell me where to find parts for a King 628? I need the casting that goes under the door and covers the "ash drawer".

Also - curious as to how this stove really works... There is no obvious air intake, so does it rely on the cracks around door, etc for combustion air?

(Thanks to whoever originally posted this pic. My stove is missing the part I mentioned...)

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2014)

That part sounds like the air control. The ash lip casting under stove door is the air control. Pull it out to start the fire, push it in when the fire is going well. This stove should also have a key damper in the flue pipe for better control.


----------



## Penstock (Dec 18, 2014)

begreen said:


> That part sounds like the air control. The ash lip casting under stove door is the air control. Pull it out to start the fire, push it in when the fire is going well. This stove should also have a key damper in the flue pipe for better control.



Thanks! Knowing what the ash lip cover does, I can think about how to make one. Any suggestions?

(That is, if I can't find one for sale... Anyone?)

DT


----------



## begreen (Dec 18, 2014)

That is a cast formed piece. I doubt you could make one that would do the job well. Air leaks would thwart good control of the fire.


----------

